# Premier Jar



## bottlerocket (Sep 18, 2013)

Can I get some information on this jar. 
 There are several bubble impurities in the glass.
 Premier is embossed near the top
 On the bottom is the Owens/Illinois logo with a 3 on one side of the logo and 9 on the other.
 Thanks


----------



## reach44 (Sep 19, 2013)

If the 3 is on the left pf the logo that could be the factory number.  Which is a Huntington, West Virginia plant that began in the 30's.


----------



## reach44 (Sep 19, 2013)

May have been a creamer?  Not sure.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 19, 2013)

I'll say piccalilli. Mostly because it's a fun word. Piccalilli, piccalilli, say it with me!


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks reach.
 Heh Cow, that is fun!
 Thank for the info.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey rocket,

 It's a mayonnaise or salad dressing put up by Francis H, Leggett & Co.:




From.


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 19, 2013)

OH WOW Surface, Where did you get that. That is spot on.
 Thank you.
 I am so impressed with the knowledge here.


----------

